# safari trek 6.5 td 1995



## slaphead

any of you chaps own a safari trek? info would be apreciated....cheers slaphead :wink:


----------



## 88870

I want one but not got as far as buying yet. Viewed loads as short as 24' right up to 30' ft. I would like any pointers too please.


----------



## 91645

Hi slaphead:
I do not own a Safari but drive a 1996 Winnebago Brave. If you want to know a little bit more about the 6.5l V8 Chevy let me know there are a few things that you should realize. Basically it is a good engine but there are a few things to watch. Let me know.
John


----------



## DABurleigh

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-183778.html#183778
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-186729.html#186729
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-165186.html#165186

Dave


----------



## Bryan

kleinejohan said:


> Hi slaphead:
> I do not own a Safari but drive a 1996 Winnebago Brave. If you want to know a little bit more about the 6.5l V8 Chevy let me know there are a few things that you should realize. Basically it is a good engine but there are a few things to watch. Let me know.
> John


Hi John,

We have a 6.5l chevy diesel in our Damon Daybreak, what pointers can you give  

Bryan


----------



## 88870

DABurleigh said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-183778.html#183778
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-186729.html#186729
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-165186.html#165186
> 
> Dave


Thanks for this info Dave, I will go away and read.

Does anyone out there actually own a Safari Trek? I would be interested in first hand accounts of live-ability too please!! 

Thanks


----------



## 91645

Hi Bryan:
Because of the fact that finding a service center for a US made engine may be somewhat difficult first thing I did was buying a shop manual in the US. Second thing I did was I joined ”The “Diesel Page “ in the US. This is a membership oriented group exchanging experience and trouble shooting all General Motors diesel engines i.e. the 6.2l the 6.5l and the latest Duramax 6.6l engines. 
The first thing I learned was that the injection pump has an extended warranty of 11 years or 120000 miles. I am not sure whether GM in Britain will honor this. I have a letter of GM in Switzerland that they will repair the pump under this warranty (GM letter dated September 2000).
I also learned that it is in fact not the pump itself but the so-called FSD (Fuel Solenoid Drive) otherwise known as the PMD (Pump mounted Driver). This is a black box mounted on the pump. Once it fails the engine stalls . It can be restarted but that takes some time. It also causes the cruise control to fail. This happened to my 1996 engine first. Cure is to buy a new PMD , (leave the PMD where it is) disconnect the PMD and relocate the PMD -preferably mounted on a heat sink- away from the hot engine. Harness, PMD and heat sink can be bought in the US . See advertisers The Diesel Page (Heath, Kennedy). I did this and I also carry a spare PMD with me. It fixed the stalling problem and the cruise control. My Swiss dealer did this for all his customers as a precaution . If you do this check for the calibration resistor located in the connector you need in most cases a number 5 resistor.
Second problem is the oil pressure switch. It switches the electric booster pump directly. This pump sucks the diesel fuel from the tank and pushes the fuel through the filter into the injection pump . I have put a relay in between. Now the oil pressure switch moves the relay with a few milliamps and the relay switches the pump. The result is that the engine starts much better and faster. I also carry the pressure switch with me. At the same time I wired the relay such that I can start this pump manually which comes easy when changing the fuel filter which I do myself. I also carry both a fuel filter and an oil filter with me. 
I also read that this engine has an overheating problem. GM installed a larger cooling water pump and dual thermostats in 1998 I think . It is possible to install this larger pump. I have not done it. What I did do was I added an exhaust pyrometer and a boost gauge. So I know what is going on. As a result I lower the speed going uphill if I see the exhaust temperature going too high. This way I try to avoid an overheating problem. Also I have an engine oil cooler and an automatic transmission fluid cooler. Both were installed by Winnebago. I know of one incident of overheating in a motorhome but this engine was installed as a pusher which is a little bit more problematic than an engine up front. One thing is for sure keep all the heat exchangers free from debris and bugs and other objects. This is important. 
I still want to install an intercooler that for sure is the next project. I really do not understand why GM did not do this.
If you really want to dig a little bit deeper into this engine I recommend to become a member of The Diesel Page. They also have a lot of very interesting literature and tips. 
Sorry for the long story but I want to tell what I did to improve this engine. It has a long life potential if you realise where the weak points are.
My dealer has a spare injection pump for many years: never used it so the pump may not be too bad at all.
Also I added a light booster(see this forum)
Hope you can use this to your advantage


----------



## 102550

*Safari Trek*

Hi Slaphead - It's possible we may have met you at Dulverton before Xmas, you expressed an interest in a Trek then - so if you are the same guy here are our impressions - WE LOVE OUR TREK - this one suits our purpose for full time touring with 2 Lurchers !
Specified as 24ft long it actually measures 26ft (not including spare wheel) and we can access most sites without much hassle.
We have a 1998 2430 on P30 chassis, powered by a Chevrolet 6.5 Litre TD - Although the narrow track chassis does tend to wander a bit, we have alleviated this to some degree by fitting Safe T Plus steering stabilizer & Bilstein shocks on the front. Like most things handling seems to improve with experience ie; not overcompensating.
The Chevvy engine has been around for years and I believe is a reliable unit if well maintained.
We tow a car on an A-Frame & fuel consumption is around 12-14mpg - It's not the fastest RV on the block, but we are not in a hurry anyway.
We have all the usual American specs, have added a few of our own and our model has the dual pane windows.
Storage is more than adequate for our needs - we have a payload approaching 1 Ton - this is definitely car licence drivable with full payload & towing vehicle.
Being new Trekkers new RVers and new to this forum ! we are still learning, but are happy to answer any queries if possible.

Brian and Julia


----------



## 88870

Oooooo, someone who owns one! 

Thanks for the post Brian and Julia, we are definitely looking to buy a Trek and were concerned about the wandering. Glad it is possible to alleviate it somewhat.

I will be coming back to you with a zillion questions soon ... so watch this space. (Please don't go and hide!) :lol:


----------



## loddy

*safari trek*

Hello 
I am new to forums and new to my 1997 Safari Trek, only purchased last week,I was concerned about the wandering and wallowing of the steering/suspension and also the heavy brake pedal, is this common with this model?. 
Any information about these problems and suppliers of spares (shockers etc) would be useful.
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## zaskar

*Re: safari trek*



loddy said:


> Hello
> I am new to forums and new to my 1997 Safari Trek, only purchased last week,I was concerned about the wandering and wallowing of the steering/suspension and also the heavy brake pedal, is this common with this model?.
> Any information about these problems and suppliers of spares (shockers etc) would be useful.
> Thanks in anticipation


Basically, Yes!, they're all traits of the P30/P32 chassis, that's presuming it's on the Chevy? Some are worse than others, I've been lucky in that both mine (RV's - Not Trek) have been acceptable, you just adjust your driving style accordingly.

Spares

Linda ( on here)

West Midland American Vehicles (Dave Whiles - V. helpful)
01902 798840


----------



## 88870

*Re: safari trek*



loddy said:


> Hello
> I am new to forums and new to my 1997 Safari Trek, only purchased last week,I was concerned about the wandering and wallowing of the steering/suspension and also the heavy brake pedal, is this common with this model?.
> Any information about these problems and suppliers of spares (shockers etc) would be useful.
> Thanks in anticipation


Hi Loddy, did you by any chance buy the dark blue one from Dudleys? The one that they used occasionally?

I am a little depressed as it has been sold .. it was on my wish list! If it hadn't been sold by next month it was mine!!!

If you did buy it .. I wish you every happiness in my new home 

Actually, it was a fab van so if it is now your's you've picked a pukka one.

If you didn't buy that one, do you mind saying where you did buy your's? I've been looking at them for several months now ... am hooked! 

Oh, and p.s .... welcome to the site! I didn't mean to grill you on your first post! :lol: :lol:


----------



## loddy

*trek*

Thanks Guys
I suppose I shall have to learn to drive better, and yes it is the blue one fron Dudleys, a few bits need doing but seems to be all in good working order.
I will let you know how I get on after my first trip.

Regards Loddy


----------



## 88870

*Re: trek*



loddy said:


> Thanks Guys
> I suppose I shall have to learn to drive better, and yes it is the blue one fron Dudleys, a few bits need doing but seems to be all in good working order.
> I will let you know how I get on after my first trip.
> 
> Regards Loddy


This is me GREEN WITH ENVY :mrgreen: ... let me know if you want to sell it!!! On bended knee here!!

I hope all goes well on your maiden trip and that you love it as much as I could have done :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 102550

Hi Loddy- Great news (sorry you missed this one wurz)

Re Handling - see our previous post & as Linda says, this is a trait of the P30 chassis.
As relatively new owners of a 2430 we shared some of your concerns regarding handling.
I fitted Safe T Plus & Bilstein shocks (ours were supplied by Duncan, Star Spangled Spanner) and feel this has improved handling in our case.
It's also important to check the air bag pressures before each trip, because if these are down this can have a wallowy effect.
Our first long journey (not counting the white knuckle ride when we first picked it up) was from Hampshire to Cornwall and the Trek handled really well, including some narrow roads and steep hill climbs ! just watch those damn tram lines !
Re Brakes - Ensure on last service, rear wheels were removed, calipers checked & sliders free - having recently suffered brake failure just as we arrived on site ! luck was with us there, (Duncan to the rescue .... and 2 new calipers & pads fitted) I would say 'If in doubt check it out'

Have a great time on the road with your Trek

Hope to see you on our travels someday

Brian & Julia


----------



## LC1962

Linda didn't say anything (yet) :lol: 
Zaskar was pointing out where to get service parts....Linda = (me) on here = (banner at the top of the ARV forum) :wink: 
(Thanks Paul for the mention  )


----------



## 102550

Sorry Linda - still getting used to forum, we will put our reading glasses on next time !

Brian & Julia


----------



## LC1962

BJTREK said:


> Sorry Linda - still getting used to forum, we will put our reading glasses on next time !
> 
> Brian & Julia


No apology necessary guys  
Although I'm not sure how Zaskar would take being mistaken for a girlie :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zaskar

LC1962 said:


> [
> Although I'm not sure how Zaskar would take being mistaken for a girlie :wink: :lol: :lol:


Strewth, and we've never even met 8O 
Thanks for the compliment gorgeous!  
happy valentines :lover:


----------



## LC1962

zaskar said:


> happy valentines :lover:


And to you Paul 

At least someone remembered me 

PS....seen the photos on here :wink:


----------



## loddy

Hello Brian and Julia
I thought air bags were people you met in pubs on a Saturday night.
A friend of mine bought his wife a bag and belt for valentines day, he now reckons the vac works fine.
Joking aside I need to get to know my trek more intimately, I have read the manuals from cover to cover and no mention of air bags, please could you expand on your information, also tyre pressures etc.
Regards Loddy


----------



## 102550

Hi Loddy - Ah Sat night in the pub, those were the days.........

No doubt someone far more knowledgable than me will think me a windbag ! but here goes .... If you look inside the front coil springs you should see the air bags (air cylinders) with the valves pointing downwards
unless they have been fitted with extenders, which could be under the bonnet - much better for inflating than crawling underneath. Inflation pressures can vary depending on chassis - but on our '98 ('97 Built) 2430 Trek on P30 chassis, seems happy at 65psi - In the unlikely event you have no airbags...it is possible a previous owner has replaced them with uprated coil springs?
As for the tyre pressures....we run 80psi front 70psi back as recommended by dealer in their P.D.I sheet.

Loddy, in your box of manuals which came with your Trek did you get a Chevrolet Owners Manual ? cos airbag pressures are mentioned in there under - Suspension Air Cylinders.

Hope this is a bit of help, we are going to subscribe, so could PM you with our mobile tel: - if you need to know any little bits & pieces which we might have info on.

Cheers Brian


----------



## loddy

*trek*

Thanks b&j
where are the air bags

Regards loddy


----------

